# Campy Bora ONE - Any Reviews



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Bora ONE's in the flesh? Anyone know of any reviews on these wheels? I have a set on order, but would love to hear what other's know about it.

Thanks.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Compared to other roughly similar wheel sets, they seem to be a little more expensive than others. I think I've only seen a guy using them locally. I don't know if they changed the brake surface, but I thought I've heard that they used to have a very high pitched squeel when the brakes were applied at high speeds.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Should you be ordering the Bora two instead ?


----------



## Shane Winn (Sep 1, 2003)

I have a set. Campy changed the hub body from carbon to aluminum but the insides are pretty much identical. The rim is the same. No changes. The wheels spin beautifully and accelerate very quickly. I've ridden Bora Ultras and can find no performance difference. In my opinion, Campy made a smart move move here. Same performance, more reasonable price.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

iridepinarello said:


> Has anyone seen the Bora ONE's in the flesh? Anyone know of any reviews on these wheels? I have a set on order, but would love to hear what other's know about it.
> 
> Thanks.



I just got word that my wheels will be here within the week. I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

